# F2000 Cleaning Set Bypass- for 1 day



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there a way to bypass this maintenance schedule for 1 day longer, specifically the Cleaning Set? I thought we had one on the shelf but we didnt. I need to have certain orders go out today. I know it's not recommended but didnt know if there is a way just to get threw today.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Are you talking about the tube washing?? If so yes you can continue to print while the maintenance request is displayed. Just make sure to do it once you have the cleaning carts.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

deertrackdesign said:


> Is there a way to bypass this maintenance schedule for 1 day longer, specifically the Cleaning Set? I thought we had one on the shelf but we didnt. I need to have certain orders go out today. I know it's not recommended but didnt know if there is a way just to get threw today.




Unfortunately there is no way of bypassing the printhead cleaning wiper that we are aware of. The printer does give updates on the cleaner status over time so it is important to make sure there is a replacement one on the shelf when it reads 25% life left. Can get a printhead cleaning set overnighted to you.

_


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Oh you are talking about the head cleaning set! Sorry I misread your post and thought you were talking about cleaning carts.

Unfortunately Harry is correct and you will not be able to move forward with printing until its replaced.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

As was posted.

_


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I am stuck. It's ok. I ordered a Speed Treater from Harry. I just ordered a kit from a place that's 4 hours from me. I was actually thinking about driving to get it, but it is what it is. Thanks everyone for responding! I am sitting eagerly for my tracking number from Harry. I cant wait!!!...lol


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

Skip that. I am ordering from Harry @ Equipment Zone. I couldnt believe the excellent customer service. You can be sure they will be getting more of my business.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

Ditto that!


----------

